# Jelly Bean video



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go BeanFlip???????????????????? great video!!!!!


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks sweet. I might need to indulge.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Confident beautiful shot.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love that jellybean! Outstanding shot!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This video makes shooting with slingshot to look so easy that You don't have to train at all


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool video, Bean! Are those bike inner tubes in the ol' catchbox?? I change a few tubes everyday at work!!


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Beanflip said:


>


how do you grip it? I'm not yet Comfortable with mine .

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> Cool video, Bean! Are those bike inner tubes in the ol' catchbox?? I change a few tubes everyday at work!!


 Black tee shirts. Give the tubes a try though and let us know!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Steve32 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Very low in the hand.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


Very good, thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


*I use the same grip on the Dead Ringer, stable.*


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Beanflip said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


Beautiful shot! You make it look so easy.

Do you shoot TTF? How do you grip TTF?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice shooting Bean! Love that frame.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

spacepilot said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Steve32 said:
> ...


I always shoot it ott because it is very low in my hand.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shot!
Can't wait to try the mine!!!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I busted the band at the pouch on mine.. Shot around 80 projectiles At a can of Dr.Pepper that was outside of my comfortable range.. just caught the lip on the 81st try...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

